# Film Ballet



## Levanda

Is anybody enjoying to watch film-ballets. As myself I loving so much. 
Anuta is my favourite. 
Ana Karenina
Lady with the dog
I am new member I can't post a links but is available online to see it. 

Levanda


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Levanda said:


> Is anybody enjoying to watch film-ballets. As myself I loving so much.
> Anuta is my favourite.
> Ana Karenina
> Lady with the dog
> I am new member I can't post a links but is available online to see it.
> 
> Levanda


Levanda, have you seen this 'ballet' movie?:

http://www.amazon.com/Red-Shoes-Cri...UTF8&qid=1391694590&sr=1-1&keywords=red+shoes


----------



## Levanda

Marschallin Blair said:


> Levanda, have you seen this 'ballet' movie?:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Red-Shoes-Cri...UTF8&qid=1391694590&sr=1-1&keywords=red+shoes


No I did not watched thanks for the link I will look at that. There is another forgot to mentioned "Red Poppy" , worth to see it.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Levanda said:


> No I did not watched thanks for the link I will look at that. There is another forgot to mentioned "Red Poppy" , worth to see it.


How right you are.


----------



## sharik

*Khatchaturan - Spartakus* (choreography Grigorovitch)


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Less than two weeks ago, I saw the film *Dr. Coppelius* (a free-adaptation of Delibes' _Coppélia_) on cable. I was grateful for the re-acquaintance.

I ended my viewing all quasi-Lebrechtian wistful of a bygone era- a feeling I don't like, because I usually end up hating myself in the mo(u)rning... but this presentation, from 47 years ago, was a reminder that such things were more a part of the ambient atmosphere back then than they are now.

Well... the cliché is "better to light a candle than to curse the darkness." And all of us here, in some small measure, go forward with our candles in hand. Still- some days it seems like it really is freaking damned dark out there...


----------

